# Cannot take picture with food delivery



## DeliverymanNO (Apr 19, 2020)

At least once a day I attempt to deliver food and have to take a picture! But cannot due to a problem in the app and have to contact support. They in turn cancel the order so I can move on; however, when they do this I do not get any tips and have had a few people that this happened tell me they included a tip in the app! Has anyone had this happen and received a tip after customer support completed the delivery? ‘Tks!


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

DeliverymanNO said:


> At least once a day I attempt to deliver food and have to take a picture! But cannot due to a problem in the app and have to contact support. They in turn cancel the order so I can move on; however, when they do this I do not get any tips and have had a few people that this happened tell me they included a tip in the app! Has anyone had this happen and received a tip after customer support completed the delivery? 'Tks!


What app are you using when this happens? Updating your post with this information might get you more responses.

Good luck.


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

DeliverymanNO said:


> At least once a day I attempt to deliver food and have to take a picture! But cannot due to a problem in the app and have to contact support. They in turn cancel the order so I can move on; however, when they do this I do not get any tips and have had a few people that this happened tell me they included a tip in the app! Has anyone had this happen and received a tip after customer support completed the delivery? 'Tks!


so they cancel the order AFTER you've left the food at the door? Damn that sucks. If it were me I'd at least take the food back and wait around the corner til Rohit figured it out. That way if support cancels it, at least lunch will be on them....


----------



## DeliverymanNO (Apr 19, 2020)

That's a good idea! Thank you!


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Not sure what app your on but for UE you dont have to take a pic. Just hit the back button and say delivered.


----------



## 5tings1star (Apr 20, 2020)

DeliverymanNO said:


> At least once a day I attempt to deliver food and have to take a picture! But cannot due to a problem in the app and have to contact support. They in turn cancel the order so I can move on; however, when they do this I do not get any tips and have had a few people that this happened tell me they included a tip in the app! Has anyone had this happen and received a tip after customer support completed the delivery? 'Tks!


Sorry to say galas to hear am not alone! Although am being threatened to be let go because of my cancelations to reset the screen and continue working! I will sue because since they fail to respond correctly or not at all! I wait for customer to check their app that they did get the food! And then cancel! Bought another iPhone with faster processor, did not correct the issue! Rembrbetvthe issues when they implemented the points block! Who gives a shit to constantly know your point total to reach our objective to reach pro! But they did and issues still! Yhey are putting too many plugs into one socket per say! Restart and see if it helps first, it will not lose your delivery! Do it before drop off! We is kin folk&#128536;


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

I'm an iPhone user and have had the issue with not being able to take a photo. It used to happen a lot (maybe 10-20% of the time). Doesn't happen nearly as often anymore. I just close and reopen the UberEats app and that usually solves the problem. In one case I completed the delivery and called UE phone support to tell them to mark it delivered for me.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> I'm an iPhone user and have had the issue with not being able to take a photo. It used to happen a lot (maybe 10-20% of the time). Doesn't happen nearly as often anymore. I just close and reopen the UberEats app and that usually solves the problem. In one case I completed the delivery and called UE phone support to tell them to mark it delivered for me.


Force-quitting and reopening solves a multitude of issues with the various rideshare apps.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I would suggest at the end of every day you close all open apps and power your phone off completely for a few minutes. It is amazing how many problems can be resolved by just powering off your phone every once in a while. I can always tell when I need to turn mine off. There is always a ever so slight delay in touching an app icon and the app opening up. When I notice this it is past time to power the phone off.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

5tings1star said:


> Although am being threatened to be let go because of my cancelations to reset the screen and continue working!


Same thing happened to me when restaurants refused to make food or delivery recipients wouldn't give an apartment number or hotel number, nor answer the phone. It is the number 1 reason why I rarely do UberEATS. I figure my whole Uber account is at risk when I do a delivery because their moronic support teams want to deactivate drivers for problems with the app, problems with restaurants, problems with not having a valid delivery address etc.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> Same thing happened to me when restaurants refused to make food or delivery recipients wouldn't give an apartment number or hotel number, nor answer the phone. It is the number 1 reason why I rarely do UberEATS. I figure my whole Uber account is at risk when I do a delivery because their moronic support teams want to deactivate drivers for problems with the app, problems with restaurants, problems with not having a valid delivery address etc.


To reductively paraphrase what you just said: free meal.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> To reductively paraphrase what you just said: free meal.


Yeah, in an ideal world, when you get an order for an apartment complex with 50 two story buildings that each have 8 apartments, with no apartment number and no one is answering the phone for ten minutes, it should be free meal and go. I got a couple of free meals that way but I just wanted to deliver the food. I can't even really eat the food since I'm on a strict diet so I usually give it to a homeless person or another Uber passenger. I'd get a notice that my account was flagged for "fraud" and I'd call and be told my cancellation rate is higher than other drivers and that I may be deactivated if it happens again.

And no free meal when McDonald's refuses to make the meal because it is "breakfast only". Just accusations from Uber about fraud and threats of deactivation. I was told over the phone that it appeared I was calling Uber to cancel the order to collect the inconvenience fee. I even tried to reject the $3 inconvenience fee that Uber support tried to give me for McDonald's failing to be able to make the food once I arrived there, and I STILL got a message from Uber the next morning saying something like "It appears you are continuing to engage in fraud". Because, apparently, I want to waste a ton of gas and time for absolutely nothing in return just to screw over Uber.

My personal policy is NO uberEATS deliveries after 11 PM. It is simply not possible without being deactivated for fraud because restaurants leave their apps open when the restaurant is closed, or their menu has changed and they can't make the orders, or drunk people make orders without valid delivery addresses and then pass out before you try and call them to ask where to deliver to.


----------

